# 1810d clutch pedal adjustment?



## wightflyer (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi, I have 1810d. I just noticed that the clutch does not disengage when pedal pushed. Can still engage drive with gearlever but have to stop engine to engage pto.
Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Is your pedal free play adjusted to around 5/8" at top? This is done with the turnbuckle under the floor.


----------



## wightflyer (Dec 31, 2010)

*clutch ajustment*

Hi Winston

Many thanks for your reply. I measured freeplay at 1.25inches. Re-adjusted to your suggestion and all is well.


----------

